
The Blockchain Solution to Our Deepfake Problems - vaelin
https://www.wired.com/story/the-blockchain-solution-to-our-deepfake-problems/
======
julvo
I don't see how a blockchain helps with problems arising from deepfakes.
What's key for the solution is signing the content on the physical device, aka
public key cryptography. To my understanding, a blockchain solves the problem
of agreeing on a temporal order of events (eg. transactions), which I don't
think is critical in the case of deepfakes.

~~~
jsutton
Temporal order is absolutely critical in determining the truth of an event, as
deepfakes could be used after the fact to distort the facts and mislead a
viewer. Blockchain allows for the use of public key cryptography with a
guarantee of the time in which the video/document/etc was created.

~~~
julvo
If we trust the device manufacturer to only sign genuinely recorded videos,
couldn't we also trust them to sign the videos with a correct timestamp?

~~~
jsutton
Where would manufacturers store and display these timestamps? Would each
manufacturer host their own proofs, or share a database together? Who would
pay for that, indefinitely? The economic reality is that no one would ever pay
the costs for such a ledger of all video timestamps. This is where blockchain
is necessary.

